# { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }



## adel baket (20 مارس 2008)

_أحسبوه كل فرح يا أخوتى_
_حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة_
_{ يع 1: 2}_
_* أن ابسط مؤمن يستطيع أن يخاطب_
_الله مهما كانت كلماته بسيطة وغير مرتبة._
_* أن ابتسامة ناشئة من الشركة,أعظم بما_
_لا يقاس من الخدمات الكبيرة المجردة من الشركة._
_* ديماس أسقطه العالم,داود أسقطه الجسد._
_بطرس أسقطه الشيطان._
_* كلما نفكر فى الرب أكثر,كلما يزداد_
_تفكيرنا فى الآخرين._
_* كل اختبار للألم يجب أن يزيد من اقترابنا_
_الى الله بطريقة مـــا._
_* لا تنتظر أن تكون غالبآ لعدوك اذا ابتدأت_
_اليوم بقوتك الشخصية._
_* أن سبب انحناء نفوسنا داخلنا,ليس هو لأن_
_الله ليس معنا,بل لأننا لا نتحقق من حضوره._
_* لا تسمح يارب بأن أرغب من الأن فى_
_الصحة أو الحياة الا لأنفقها لأجلك ومعك وفيك.._
​


----------



## sparrow (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*

لا تسمح يارب بأن أرغب من الأن فى
الصحة أو الحياة الا لأنفقها لأجلك ومعك وفيك..

امين يارب
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## lidia (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*

تامل جميل جداااااااااااااااااا يا عادل شكرا ليك زبنا يعوضك


----------



## adel baket (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*



sparrow قال:


> لا تسمح يارب بأن أرغب من الأن فى
> الصحة أو الحياة الا لأنفقها لأجلك ومعك وفيك..
> 
> امين يارب
> شكرا لتعبك



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل سبارو_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*



lidia قال:


> تامل جميل جداااااااااااااااااا يا عادل شكرا ليك زبنا يعوضك



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل ليديا_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## استفانوس (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*

سلام ونعمة
موضوعك رائع 
ومشكور عليه
ولكن رأيت عنوان الموضوع يتنافى مع تعاليم  الكتاب المقدس
اذ يقول 

[Q-BIBLE]*لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ: «إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ»، لأَنَّ اللهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ، 
وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَدًا. 
14 وَلكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يُجَرَّبُ إِذَا انْجَذَبَ وَانْخَدَعَ مِنْ شَهْوَتِهِ. 
15 ثُمَّ الشَّهْوَةُ إِذَا حَبِلَتْ تَلِدُ خَطِيَّةً، وَالْخَطِيَّةُ إِذَا كَمَلَتْ تُنْتِجُ مَوْتًا. 
16 لاَ تَضِلُّوا يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## adel baket (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> موضوعك رائع
> ومشكور عليه
> ولكن رأيت عنوان الموضوع يتنافى مع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس
> ...



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل _
_وشكرا على الملاحظة_
_بس حابب اقوال انى بكتب_
_دائما من الانجيل نقراء_
_رسالة يعقوب الاصحاح الاول_
_احسبوا كل فرح يااخوتى حينما تقعون فى تجار متنوعة عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشى صبر واما الصبر فلتكن له عمل تام_
_لكى تكونوا تامين وكاملين غير ناقصين فى شىء.......طوبى للرجل الذى يحتمل التجربة لانه اذا تزكى ينال اكليل الحياة الذى وعد به الرب للذين يحبونه...._
_كما جاء فى رسالة بطرس الرسول الاولى_
_فى الاصحاح الاول من العدد 4 .._
_محفوظ فى السماوات لاجلكم انتم الذين بقوة الله محرسون بايمان لخلاص مستعد ان يعلن فى الزمان الاخير الذى به تبتهجون مع انكم الان -ان كان يجب تحزنون يسيرا بتجارب متنوعة لكى تكون تزكية ايمانكم وهى اثمن من الذهب الفانى مع انه يمتحن بالنار......._​


----------



## اوجيني لطفي (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*

يارب سلام  
الموضوع جميل جدا ياعادلوربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
وارجو ان تسمح لى باضافة حاجه وهى
ان التجارب التى يمر بها الانسان طوال عمره 
ما هى الا الصليب الذى نحمله كل يوم من ايام حياتنا
وربنا يدينا نعمة علشان نقدر نحمل الصليب
وربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد قال
( من لايحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعنى فلا يستحقنى )
                                             صلوا من اجلى​


----------



## adel baket (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*



اوجيني لطفي قال:


> يارب سلام​
> الموضوع جميل جدا ياعادلوربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> وارجو ان تسمح لى باضافة حاجه وهى
> ان التجارب التى يمر بها الانسان طوال عمره
> ...



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل اوجنيى_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_

:94:​


----------



## Dr Mira (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*

شكرا على التأمل الجميل دة وفعلا الذى يحبه الرب يؤدبه وكابن يسر به المهم ان احنا نشوف التجارب دى على انها نعمة من عند ربنا وشكرا ليك​


----------



## adel baket (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*



Dr Mira قال:


> شكرا على التأمل الجميل دة وفعلا الذى يحبه الرب يؤدبه وكابن يسر به المهم ان احنا نشوف التجارب دى على انها نعمة من عند ربنا وشكرا ليك​



_اسعدنى مرورك دكتور ميرا_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*

*سلام ونعمة يا عادل بجد تأملات بجد جميلة ومتميزة الرب يباركك 

شكرا ليك الرب يرعاك ويديك نعمة بجد شكرا للمجهود الرائع

شكرا دائما متميز ​*


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2008)

تامل اكثر من رائع ياعادل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## emy (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*

_مرسى يا دولا _
_تسلم ايدك يا باشا _​


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*الله *
*منتهى الجمال *
*ميرسى خااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## adel baket (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *سلام ونعمة يا عادل بجد تأملات بجد جميلة ومتميزة الرب يباركك ​*
> 
> _*شكرا ليك الرب يرعاك ويديك نعمة بجد شكرا للمجهود الرائع*_​
> 
> _*شكرا دائما متميز *_​




_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل الانبا ونس_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*



happy angel قال:


> تامل اكثر من رائع ياعادل​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل هابى انجيل_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*



emy قال:


> _مرسى يا دولا _
> 
> _تسلم ايدك يا باشا _​


_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل ايمى_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## adel baket (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: { أفرحوا بتجارب الرب }*



come with me قال:


> *الله *
> 
> *منتهى الجمال *
> *ميرسى خااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع*
> ...



_اسعدنى مرورك الجميل _
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------

